# Best cheap spotlight



## rustlerdudr987 (Sep 20, 2011)

I want to get the best cheap spot light I can get. I live in huge canyon and something with a amazing amount of throw would be amazing for me. I guess I'm asking what is the best bang for my buck.


----------



## JulianP (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi rustlerdudr987, and welcome to cpf. Congratulations on your first post. As they say in the Mafia, your first is always the hardest.

Go to alibaba and search for a huge plug-in spotlight. You can illuminate the canion for less than $1000. If you need something hand-held, go for a cheap ebay 65-75W HID light. If you have time on your hands, buy a 100W HID car kit for about $100 and fit it into a 12v bolt-on driving light. Make sure the socket and lightbulb match, as there are nearly as many models as cars.You will need to carry around your 12v car battery, buy hey, it's cheap and amazing, just like in the brief.


----------



## rustlerdudr987 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok thanks for the help


----------



## Dionesius3 (Aug 7, 2012)

I like the black and decker handheld that runs on 4 C batteries. It is around 110 lumens and throws very well. It will illuminate trees that are 350 feet away. And they only cost around twenty bucks at WalMart.
i think there is a 4D big brother to this lights well that would likely throw better.


----------



## jais (Aug 13, 2012)

Dionesius3 said:


> I like the black and decker handheld that runs on 4 C batteries. It is around 110 lumens and throws very well. It will illuminate trees that are 350 feet away. And they only cost around twenty bucks at WalMart.i think there is a 4D big brother to this lights well that would likely throw better.


sound great. mind to share the pic of the said handheld?


----------

